# Yote Down!!



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Well me and my buddy went out today and while walking into the first stand had fresh coyote tracks that we went by. After about 8 minutes of calling I look over at my partner and he moved his gun behind us and I look back and there is a coyote walking about 50 yards right behind us. When my partner goes to move his gun it sees him and just keeps jogging by so I started barking and it finally stops at about 100 yards and he shoots.. Missed!! :x We shot a couple more times when it was running but never hit it.
Second stand we are walking in and we go over this draw (i had my shotgun on this stand because it was a little bit more close quarters) and as we walk over the edge a coyote runs in the bottom and we loose sight of it in all of the brush, then 2 coyotes appear ini an opening at about 50 yards.. I take a couple shots with the shotgun but didnt hit any. Then one goes flying up the other side after they finally make it through the deep snow in the brush.. Another one came out of the brush and was just trying to get out of the deep snow and was going really slow so my buddy shoots and dropped that one!! Then another one flys out of the brush about 30 yards infront of us and I shot right behind it with the shotgun. I tried to get it to stop for a shot on the other side of the hill but it kept going before he could get a shot.
Then we see another coyote on the way to a stand but only had a running shot and missed.
As we are driving we see 2 more coytoes that are about 600 yards out and they start going the other way but we park the vehicle and walk out to a big snow drift. As I start calling we cant see them but right when i start calling my buddy says they are running right at us and they run to a top of this hill and just stop there and look at us.. But we both had white on and where laying down so we had to have been blended in pretty well.. One of them lays down in that spot so I howl and then one goes around a little but they both just stay out there and it got to dark to do anything so we left them for some other time. The whole day we saw 7 coyotes and got 1 so it was a pretty good day!


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

8) 8) 8) congrats


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Good job.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Good job sounds like a good day seeing that many!

That looks like a nice deer trail in the pic behind you...if that is what it is.

Do you think those ones that hung up on the hill maybe saw your vehicle from the vantage point? Or was that hidden pretty good?


----------



## YoteSlapper (Mar 12, 2007)

Fallguy said:


> That looks like a nice deer trail in the pic behind you...if that is what it is.


Looks like the track from where they pulled the yote in from.???

Sounds like a fun day Bloms!

Good job!

YoteSlapper


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Way to go Alex...!! Whos that goofy lookin guy on the left?

:lol: [/quote]


----------



## TheDogSlayer1 (Dec 15, 2006)

Congrats!!!! Good to see youngsters getting into the sport. Better than video games, isn't it?


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

No that was actually the trail from where we drug it fallguy. I think they hung up because they had heard the vehicle shut off because it was really calm out and it was hid by some machinery. Haha ya Erik I had to give him a lot of crap for missing that one at 100 yards but he did the same to me when I missed with the shotgun..


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

GOOD DEAL! :beer:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Oh that's where you drug him I got it. How was the fur? I shot one last weekend and I got the fur on the stretcher next to one that I shot in October. You can really see how badly rubbed the one from January is. Don't know if I will get anything for that one!


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

The fur was pretty good on it but he hit it a little far back and his 220 swift blew a pretty big hole in it.. It was weird because when the one that we got ran next to one that got away it was about 2 times the size of the one that got away. The other one was just tiny! It was kinda cool though because the other one we had called in must have been eating because you could see blood all around its mouth.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

bloms

In regard to your two coyotes 600 yards out that wouldn't come in: Here is what Papapete and I have done once, and another guy and I did once. It works well if you are all ready to go while driving and don't have to putz around with your equipment:

If you see a coyote off the road and the terrain permits it, have the driver slow down JUST enough so the passenger can get out of the vehicle while it is still rolling, and close the door part way, then the driver keeps driving down the road. I think those coyotes see the pickup still driving and don't get as jumpy as when the truck stops on the road (you know how it is if you see one on the road and they stand there until you stop then they take off). The driver keeps going down the road a few miles, while the guy who bailed then sneaks in for a calling session.

We did this once during a tournament and it paid off. Even better was after we spotted them, we went down a little dip and that is where I jumped out of the pickup. I already had my facemask and gloves on, so I snuck over the hill and called the female in and shot her. That kill gave us 3rd in the tourney!


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Sweet fallguy that sounds like it would work really well!! Hopefully they weren't quite sure that it was us so we will be able to get a shot at them another time! We have seen 2 in that same area already this year and couldn't get them so it could have been the same 2![/i]


----------

